# Problem with Front Delts!



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Today as I was training back I got some pain in my left front deltoid while on the ISO-Lat pulldown machine, I thought nothing of it and continued on with the rest of my workout which consisted of cable rows/one arm dumbell rows (which I rowed the heaviest I ever have for 10 reps) and finished off with Lat pullover (i think its called). I tried to the pulldown machine again at the end but the pain came back and only by doing the pulldown move!

Now hours later the pain has gotten worse and the joint feels tight when I move my arm from vertical to horizontal.

Last week I had some pain in the right front delt from benching a little too much and that has subsided and that side feels fine.

Does anyone here suffer from front delt pain/problems/weakness and what have done to help it.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I had this a couple of years ago while doing tricep pushdown, just try not to exercise it too heavily, I just let mine heal naturally. Hope it gets better soon mate :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sounds like a rotator-cuff and/or bursa injury, rest and painkillers if needed should see you right :thumb: if it carries on get it checked out!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

jlw41 said:


> Sounds like a rotator-cuff and/or bursa injury, rest and painkillers if needed should see you right :thumb: if it carries on get it checked out!


This ^^^^ try some Ibuprofen to reduce swelling


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to skip the gym for the rest of the week to give them both time to fully heal, sucks as I love going to the gym but oh well.

cheers for the replies!


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

jbguitarking said:


> I'm going to skip the gym for the rest of the week to give them both time to fully heal, sucks as I love going to the gym but oh well.
> 
> cheers for the replies!


If training a lot then a weeks rest has been shown that it can boost your GAINSSSS :thumb:


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I train 3 times a week but I go super hard every session.

Been making ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL kinds of GAINZZZ lately but I haven't had a week off in months so now is the time.

Do you watch twinmuscleworkout by any chance?


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

You might be wise to go easy on your shoulders for more than a couple of weeks to let everything settle down. 

Rotator / shoulder injuries are a right pain (excuse the pun) and can get worse if not looked after. 

Some prehab might help in the form of some rotator cuff exercises. Also, try not going to failure on shoulders but you can still go heavy. It may stop you losing form for the last couple of reps and involving muscles other than those intended. 

TWM = great for comedy value. Useless for any tips and advice!

Edit: ps: I have had two dislocations of my left shoulder and a big op to sort it so understand how you can pi$$ off a shoulder joint and how to build it up again.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

jbguitarking said:


> I train 3 times a week but I go super hard every session.
> 
> Been making ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL kinds of GAINZZZ lately but I haven't had a week off in months so now is the time.
> 
> Do you watch twinmuscleworkout by any chance?


Yea man, LOVE TMW!!  haha

Their fasting tips are useful :thumb:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Everyone I train I always get them doin Prehad Shoulder and RC work at the end of every upper body session. Ya its boring and adds another 5-10mins to your workout but in the end it is well worth it.

Normally with something like this its an inbalance so resting it may not make the pain go away, try adding some RC work in and increasing your pushing to pulling ratio up to 1:3


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Yea I'm going to start doing some RC work pre workout to get everything moving.

The pain has gone now and it feels back to normal (pain wise) but I don't know about the stength of the joint till I go back to the gym on monday.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Well first day back in the gym and again it was a back session (always do back on a monday) and I started with the ISO Lat pulldown machine and the pain was there whilst I was doing the exercise but stopped within a minute of finishing a set.

So I decided to leave out any other pull up/ pull down motion for the rest of the workout and basically just did rows and some rear delt work and now that I'm home my shoulder feels no different that before I went to the gym so its definately on the mend.

Will see how it goes tomorrow with a chest session but I'm expecting some pain as the bench press does put pressure on the front delts.

Just like to point out that I did do some RC warm ups before I left the house using no weights to get the blood flowing and to loosen up the joints and that really helped.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

RC Warm up and RC work are different things. As you say the warm up is to get some blood flowing and make it feel better and should be done at the start of the workout.

Strengthening exercises should be done at the end as you dont want a fatigued RC while working out.

I have had great success with this routine http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...ning_performance/8_weeks_to_monster_shoulders


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers for the link, definately going to use a lot of those exercises at the end from now on.

So I did chest and shoulders today and I could still move the weight I usually but I didn't get the reps but that was because I wasn't pushing myself.

Shoulder/delt felt good but I did take it a bit easy as I just wanted to ease myself back in to my routine.

At home now and it feels about the same as yesterday so hopefully another week and Ill be back on track.


----------

